# Ordering Bulk Supplies?



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I was looking at columbus foods' website, and it looks like their oils are quite a bit cheaper than buying small amounts at Walmart. How long does, say, 50 lbs of lard keep? Can it be frozen? Same with coconut oil and sunflower oil? Maybe for the amount I am making I shouldn't even be considering getting that much at a time, but saving $.40-$1.00/lb might be worth it. Not to mention if I want to try different oils eventually, ordering is going to be the only option since I haven't seen them anywhere else (cocoa butter, caster/palm oil, etc.) How fast do they go rancid?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think most will last at least a year as long as you store them properly (closed up well, not in a damp or hot area.) Yes, you can freeze lard and I don't see why you couldn't freeze the others, just be sure to put them in air tight containers. I just emailed Mike to see if he thinks it's safe to order homogenized palm. I *thought* I had enough to last the summer but now I'm doubtful. With these cooler than norm. temps I'm hoping it won't melt in transit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

they last a year easy, I keep mine in the basement where it is dark most of the time and cool year round.. Maybe you could find someone that soaps and split the buckets ... and still save alot of money...
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Call Mike at soapers choice columbus foods, he is knowledgeable about this, and very very nice. He can tell you exactly how long it lasts and also the best buys on sizes when you are shipping. I can beat lard and sunflower oil prices local still. Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Even with shipping, the lard is cheaper ordered than at Walmart. That's all I'm comparing to. I'm sure I could get lard/tallow from the butchers around here, and since my dad sells freezer beef and pork I could also get it almost free that way. But then I have to cook it down, right? How hard is that? Where are other good "local" sources to check? I have looked at other grocery stores with no luck.

Also, what's the difference between regular sunflower/safflower and "high oleic"? Is one better than the other (is there a noticeable difference?)


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

High Oleic should have a longer shelf life.

I have rendered lard before. It's not horribly difficult but no fun either. LOL If lard's cheap enough, I'd just as soon purchase it. But that's *me*.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Walmart isn't all that it's cracked up to be with customer service. Smaller grocery only stores are much better about allowing you to buy cases, or in bulk from them, and then you don't pay shipping. Well you do but at the tonage they purchase your shipping is nothing. Purchasing cases before they are handled and hit the store shelves is also cheap, the only thing we have ever gotten a deal on was walmart chicken thighs and quarters for our dogs, and even then it's only a deal when we can't hit a meat market. Ask a manager at a local store. My best deal on lard in the size I buy for classes came from Dollar General who ordered me cases for half of what walmart charged. Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

To render lard or tallow, use your biggest stockpot. It's probably easier if you dont do more than 5-6 pounds at a time. Put in the fat, cover it with water, slowly bring it to a good boil. Boil it 3-4 minutes, turn off the heat. If it'll go in your fridge, chill it overnight, you could use an ice chest, too. When it's cold, the fat will be a solid layer on top of the water, & most of the impurities will sink to the bottom. You might have to scrape a little off the underside of the cake. My Granny had to do this every time they butchered hogs. I did it with some AAA Chem tallow that was nasty & inconsistent. It cleaned up good.

Tom


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I wish mine rendered that quickly! We had some beef fat that was literally just right off of the cow, not processed in any way. I chopped it up very fine and put it in the pot with water to boil, but it took HOURS before most of it melted! It made nice tallow, but it took a lot of time.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Good to know!

I think I will stick with buying what I can from Walmart for the present....I really need to come up with a way to get rid of all this soap before I start making so much. There is already more than we will use ourselves in years :laughcry but I want to make more!!! So many things I want to try.

Next time I hear of a steer getting butchered, I'm going to ask for the tallow and give it a try.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

hsmomof4 said:


> I wish mine rendered that quickly! We had some beef fat that was literally just right off of the cow, not processed in any way. I chopped it up very fine and put it in the pot with water to boil, but it took HOURS before most of it melted! It made nice tallow, but it took a lot of time.


Well, the stuff I was doing HAD been rendered once. It was just nasty & inconsistent--pockets of oil, chunks of solid--that's why I did it, trying to get it all one consistency. With the extra mess & time, it's sure worth it to me to buy better stuff to start with. Even the Walmart lard can be inconistent. One bucket stunk like boar lard. Wouldn't have wanted THAT in my tamales!

Tom


----------

